# AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut



## coup (18. Oktober 2019)

*AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Liebe Community,

vorab -  ich habe versucht mein Anliegen hier im Forum zu finden, bin aber auf keinen Eintrag gestoßen der meinem entspricht.
Vor kurzem habe ich mir zum ersten Mal selbst einen Rechner mit folgenden Komponenten zusammengebaut.

Mainboard - MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX
Prozessor - Intel Core i7 9700K 8x 3.60GHz So.1151
*Kühler - Deepcool Castle 240EX AIO Wasserkühlung*
Arbeitsspeicher - 32GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte - MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, 11GB GDDR6
Netzteil - be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4
Soundkarte - Creative Sound Blaster Z
Gehäuse - be quiet! Pure Base 500
Lüfter - Zwei vorinstallierte Pure Wings 2

Wie ihr seht habe ich mir die Wasserkühlung Deepcool Castle 240EX gekauft. Anhand mehrerer Tests von unterschiedlichen Seiten wurde suggeriert, dass die Lautstärke sehr gut sei. Ich muss leider sagen, dass dies bei meinem Modell nicht der Fall ist. Es betrifft nicht die Lüfter (die sind schön leise) sondern den PUMP Fan. Ich bin wirklich kein Lautstärkefetischist aber die Lautstärke ist aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr vertretbar. Vor allem nicht bei einem Preis von 122€. In meinem alten Rechner hatte ich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Luftkühler (aktuell 40€) und der lief schön leise. Meiner neuen CPU wollte ich aber eine schöne und leistungsstarke Wasserkühlung schenken.

Zum Geräusch:
Es ist kein gluckerndes Geräusch, sondern viel mehr ein lautes Summen. Mögliche Luftblasen habe ich schon durch schwenken des Rechners entfernt. Daran liegt es nicht.

Da es ein 3-PIN Anschluss ist, dreht die Pumpe bei PWM kontinuierlich auf 100%. Das soll wahrscheinlich auch so sein, da so sichergestellt ist, dass die CPU immer optimal gekühlt ist. Zusätzlich soll der Beleuchtung natürlich auch konstant die 12V zur Verfügung stehen. Nachdem ich trotzdem mal im BIOS die Einstellung auf DC geändert habe, ging das Summen weg. Schon bei 30 - 50 % Auslastung des PUMP Fan bleibt die CPU (auch in Spielen) auf einer guten Temperatur.

Auf meine Anfrage an den Hersteller erhielt ich folgende Antwort, die meine Vermutung bestätigte:
_Hey, I know your feeling , but you have to make sure pump running at full speed all the time in order to keep pump stable performance especially lumination. On the other hand , we do not recommend you to use some kind of devices droped the speed down, i believe that stable performance should be more important， thank you for your understanding._

Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht bzw. habt ihr einen Tipp was ich machen kann? 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Bei einer AIO ist die Pumpe mit auf dem Kühler verbaut und eine Pumpe erzeugt immer eine Vibration. AIOs sind daher manchmal nicht lautlos zu bekommen. Es gibt halt Unterschiede, die einen sind lauter die anderen etwas leiser. Die Cooler Master aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes können wir nicht raus hören, aber seine Lüfter laufen auch nicht lautlos, so das es auch sein kann das die Pumpe nur übertönt wird.

Mit einer custom Wakü sieht es schon anders aus.

Denn zum einem kann die Pumpe separat verbaut werden und so kann die Pumpe sehr gut entkoppelt werden.
Außerdem leisten die Pumpen genug, so das die Drehzahl auch mit minimaler Drehzahl laufen kann. Die Pumpen werden dann nur zum befüllen und entlüften auf hohe Drehzahl gestellt. Meine Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe ist z.B. mit voller Drehzahl zwar raus zu hören aber dadurch das sie gut entkoppelt ist nur leise zu hören. Mit niedriger Drehzahl womit ich noch genug Durchfluss habe ist sie gar nicht raus zu hören.

Eine custom Wakü könnte so aussehe: Warenkorb | Caseking
Kühler ist jetzt aber nicht der billigste mit dabei.


----------



## coup (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Danke für deine Antwort IICARUS!

Keine Frage, ich verstehe auf jeden Fall, dass es zu Geräuschen (auch evtl. durch Vibration) kommen kann und bin dementsprechend tolerant.
Die Lüfter der AIO sind bei mir nicht das Problem. Wenn ich diese bei Betrieb mit dem Finger anhalte, bleibt das laute Surren/Summen bestehen. Zudem habe ich mal kurz den PUMP Anschluss getrennt und das Geräusch blieb auch bestehen. Es muss also die Pumpe sein. Ich möchte jetzt ungern noch mehr Geld für eine Custom WaKü ausgeben. Ich hoffe sowieso, dass, wenn ich das Problem nicht in den Griff bekomme, ich das Gerät gegen Geld zurückschicken kann.

Mir ist eben noch eingefallen, dass die Beleuchtung ja über einen eigenen Anschluss (bei meinem Mainboard JRAINBOW) verfügt. Ist dies nicht vielleicht gleichzeitig die Stromversorgung? Auf der Herstellerseite (CASTLE 240EX GAMER STORM CPU Fluessigkeitskuehler) steht unter Spezifikationen:

LED Connector: 3-pin(+5V-D-G)
LED Nennspannung: 5 VDC
LED Power Consumption: 2.25 W (PUMP)

Bedeutet das "(PUMP)" doch, dass es über den PUMP Anschluss mit Strom versorgt wird?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Die AIO im einzelnen kenne ich  jetzt nicht, aber eine Pumpe hat eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme und kommt mit nur 5v nicht aus. Was du da gelesen hast bezieht sich nur auf das D-RGB, da es auch das normale RGB mit 12v gibt. Beim digitalem RGB werden alle LEDs einzeln per Datenverbindung angesprochen und so ist es auch möglich bestimmte Effekte wiederzugeben. Statt deren Bedienelement kann das ganze ggf. auch direkt aufs Mainboard verbunden werden. Dann können die LEDs auch mit der Software des Mainboard gesteuert werden.

Allerdings muss das Mainboard dazu auch dieses D-RGB als Anschluss besitzen und ob die Stecker der AIO auch einfach so wegen der Pin Belegung angeschlossen werden kann kann ich dir zu deiner Hardware ohne mir alles ins Detail anzuschauen nicht sagen. Hier ist aber Vorsicht geboten, da manche Mainboards nur die 12v Variante besitzen und wenn hier das ganze angeschlossen wird die LEDs sehr schnell durchbrennen.

Eine Pumpe muss in der Regel 12v anliegen haben und die Leistungsaufnahme kann da auch auf die 35 Watt kommen. Daher haben oft Mainboards extra Anschlüsse dazu, da diese Anschlüsse höhere Leistungsaufnahmen aufnehmen können. Eine Pumpe kann auch an einem normalem Anschluss angeschlossen werden, aber dann kann halt nicht ausgeschlossen werden das der Anschluss bei der Leistungsaufnahme überlastet wird und defekt gehen kann. Zudem kann eine Pumpe auch direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen werden. Einzelheiten zu deinen Anschlüsse des Board aus deinem Benutzerhandbuch selbst entnehmen, um dir hierzu mehr zu sagen zu können müsste ich den selben Weg gehen.

Du kannst auch die Pumpe zum testen komplett mal abstecken, denn so schnell wird dein Prozessor in Idle nicht überhitzen. Hiermit kannst dann genau testen ob es von der Pumpe direkt kommt.

Solltest du die AIO Online gekauft haben kannst solange die 14 Tage nicht verstrichen sind dich auf dein Widerrufsrecht beziehen. Ist diese Zeit verstrichen kannst nichts mehr machen außer halt selbst mit Verlust privat verkaufen.


----------



## coup (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Danke für die Infos!

Ich meiner Widerrufsbelehrung steht, dass ich 1 Monat Zeit habe. Kann ich die AIO, obwohl ich sie schon in Betrieb hatte, zurückschicken?


----------



## drstoecker (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Ja kannst du ohne Angaben von Gründen.

wenn du auf rgb verzichten kannst dann schau dir mal die neue Arctic freezer II Serie an! Hab den 260er schon vor 3wochen bestellt aber derzeit noch keinen Liefertermin erhalten. Laut Tests soll das Teil Hammer sein.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*



coup schrieb:


> Ich meiner Widerrufsbelehrung steht, dass ich 1 Monat Zeit habe. Kann ich die AIO, obwohl ich sie schon in Betrieb hatte, zurückschicken?


 Kenne ich von Versandhäuser, da ist ein Widerruf bis zu eine Monat möglich. Die machen dann auch mit Rücksendungen weniger Probleme. Aber normalerweise sollte es kein Problem sein selbst wenn du die AIO schon verbaut hattest. Sollte halt im original Karton und mit allem Zubehör zurück gehen, so wie du die Lieferung auch bekommen hast.


----------



## coup (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Also inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass die RGBs von dem JRAINBOW Anschluss selbst mit 5V versorgt werden. So ist nur die Pumpe mit dem PUMP_FAN Anschluss verbunden.

Im Netz liest man immer unterschiedliche Sachen (wie eigentlich immer, da jeder glaubt ein Spezialist zu sein ). Einige sagen, dass der PUMP Speed immer auf 100% laufen muss damit die Flüssigkeit gut zirkulieren kann oder, dass andernfalls die Pumpe kaputt geht. Andere sagen, dass dies nicht notwendig ist und mit einer geringeren Geschwindigkeit (natürlich unter Beobachtung der CPU Temperatur) keine Probleme auftreten. Die Flüssigkeit zirkuliert nur langsamer und bleibt deswegen längere Zeit im Kühlblock. Andere empfehlen sogar die Geschwindigkeit auf 90% zu senken um die Lebensdauer der Pumpe zu erhöhen. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*



coup schrieb:


> Also inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass die RGBs von dem JRAINBOW Anschluss selbst mit 5V versorgt werden. So ist nur die Pumpe mit dem PUMP_FAN Anschluss verbunden.
> 
> Im Netz liest man immer unterschiedliche Sachen (wie eigentlich immer, da jeder glaubt ein Spezialist zu sein ). Einige sagen, dass der PUMP Speed immer auf 100% laufen muss damit die Flüssigkeit gut zirkulieren kann oder, dass andernfalls die Pumpe kaputt geht. Andere sagen, dass dies nicht notwendig ist und mit einer geringeren Geschwindigkeit (natürlich unter Beobachtung der CPU Temperatur) keine Probleme auftreten. Die Flüssigkeit zirkuliert nur langsamer und bleibt deswegen längere Zeit im Kühlblock. Andere empfehlen sogar die Geschwindigkeit auf 90% zu senken um die Lebensdauer der Pumpe zu erhöhen. Wie seht ihr das?



Kann man im Allgemeinem nicht sagen, da es auf den Hersteller ankommt.

Manche Pumpen machen eine Regelung Problemlos mit und andere könnten auch stehen bleiben da Pumpen eine gewisse Leistungsaufnahme brauchen. Anschlüsse die speziell dazu ausgerichtet sind beinhalten meist auch keine Regelung, da Pumpen meist nicht geregelt werden. Diese Anschlüsse haben dann auch eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme bis zu 35 Watt. Eine Pumpe wird auch nicht gleich von heute auf morgen defekt gehen und ist die Spannung dazu zu niedrig kann sie auch stehen bleiben. Pumpen brauchen auch eine gewisse Anlaufspannung denn sonst laufen sie nicht an.

In einem Forum geht es meist auch um User helfen User und hier sind oft auch User mit dabei die auf Grund eigener Erfahrung oder Kenntnisse die sie selbst erlangt haben weiter helfen. Wenn du ein Speziallist suchst solltest du auch einen dazu beauftragen und bezahlen, denn die werden auch dafür bezahlt dir zu helfen.... wir machen es nur auf freiwilliger Basis, sofern wir helfen können. In einem Forum wirst du auch 5 Beiträge mit 20 verschiedene Meinungen bekommen, da jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder was anderes irgendwo mit bekommen hat und vielleicht auch anderer Meinung ist.

Das Grundprinzip von AIOs ist immer identisch, aber die Steuerung der Pumpe und der LEDs werden sich je nach Hersteller immer unterscheiden  und um hier konkrete Antworten zu erhalten muss entweder ein User gefunden werden der die AIO kennt oder jemand der Beruflich damit zu tun hat und diese AIOs bereits verbaut hat. Da die meisten hier aber nicht beruflich damit zu tun haben wirst du nicht immer konkrete Antworten erhalten. Manche User machen sich hier dann auch noch die Mühe Anleitungen der einzelnen Komponente auf Herstellerseiten aufzusuchen und versuchen sich das ganze selbst zuvor anzuschauen. Aber aus Anleitungen wird man nicht immer schlau, so das man konkreter helfen kann wenn die Hardware selbst als Eigentum verbaut wurde.


----------



## coup (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*



IICARUS schrieb:


> In einem Forum geht es meist auch um User helfen User und hier sind oft auch User mit dabei die auf Grund eigener Erfahrung oder Kenntnisse die sie selbst erlangt haben weiter helfen. Wenn du ein Speziallist suchst solltest du auch einen dazu beauftragen und bezahlen, denn die werden auch dafür bezahlt dir zu helfen.... wir machen es nur auf freiwilliger Basis, sofern wir helfen können. In einem Forum wirst du auch 5 Beiträge mit 20 verschiedene Meinungen bekommen, da jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder was anderes irgendwo mit bekommen hat und vielleicht auch anderer Meinung ist.



Ich glaube das ist etwas falsch angekommen. Das sollte gar keine Kritik an Forummitgliedern sein. Ich bin über jede Hilfe und Meinung dankbar und weiß es sehr zu schätzen! Vor allem in diesem Forum habe ich bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.

Nachdem ich vom DeepCool Support keine Unterstützung bekomme, da die immer an den Vertriebler verweisen, habe ich jetzt mal Alternate kontaktiert. Mein Plan ist die Pumpe nur auf max. 70% runter zu regeln.


----------



## coup (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Pumpe laut*

Nachdem ich über 1,5 Wochen schriftlich keine Rückmeldung von Alternate zu meiner Frage erhalten habe, habe ich mich heute mal telefonisch an den technischen Support gewendet.
Das Resümee aus dem Gespräch lautet: Eine Anpassung der Stärke/Geschwindigkeit des Pump FANs ist nicht schädlich für die Pumpe und kann im BIOS über die DC Option entsprechend konfiguriert werden.


----------

